# Do's and Don't: Coming to the UAE



## killerA (Feb 10, 2014)

I just read a article on yahoo news about what tourist think about America and some of the Do's and Don't from their point of view. I found the article really funny because most of it's true. So i just wanted to ask what are some of the things that one shouldn't do should do in all around life in the UAE. I will be moving there within the next month or so. 

here are some quotes about what tourist say about america: 

From China:

Americans love to follow rules, even when no one is looking. “Americans are such strict rule followers. I witnessed this once sitting on the sidelines of a high school dodge ball game. To me, it was goofy, a little violent, and very American. It struck me that my classmates followed the rules of the game so strictly. Even when no one noticed that a person had been hit and he could have kept playing, he voluntarily gave himself up and left the game. I was deeply impressed by how much people honored the rules even when they are not seen."

From Russia (via Mental Floss):

Gifts are not a big deal. And did you know bribery was illegal? “Gifts: Americans do not expect them. On the contrary, an unexpected gift while conducting business can put an American in an awkward position. Such things for Americans suggest reciprocity.

From Japan

Watch out where you wear hip-hop clothes. “In Japan, hip hop clothes are considered stylish. But in the United States, it is wise to avoid them, as you might be mistaken for a member of a street gang. 

This is my first new thread but i have read pretty much everything on the Forum and i enjoy the insight that the site gives. 

here is the link to the article: Yahoo!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Did you know you can't make out with your girlfriend in public in Dubai?

Did you know it is illegal to consume alcohol without a permit in Dubai?

Did you know in Dubai you cannot live with a person of the opposite sex unless you are married?


----------



## killerA (Feb 10, 2014)

XDoodle****** said:


> Did you know you can't make out with your girlfriend in public in Dubai?
> 
> Did you know it is illegal to consume alcohol without a permit in Dubai?
> 
> Did you know in Dubai you cannot live with a person of the opposite sex unless you are married?


Yes I did know about all of those was looking for more quirky ones that are sort of off the beaten path ya know.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Did you know that there is a pecking order among the expat community.

Australians
Kiwis
Indians
Japanese
Italians
Swiss
...
...
...
...
.
.
English


----------



## killerA (Feb 10, 2014)

arabianhorse said:


> Did you know that there is a pecking order among the expat community.
> 
> Australians
> Kiwis
> ...


No I didn't well geez does that mean American are at the bottom?


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

killerA said:


> No I didn't well geez does that mean American are at the bottom?


Just kidding mate.

But this is true.....

Did you know you need to be a person who embraces challenge, diversity, quirkiness, adventure,,, to make the most of what life offers you here


----------



## killerA (Feb 10, 2014)

arabianhorse said:


> Just kidding mate.
> 
> But this is true.....
> 
> Did you know you need to be a person who embraces challenge, diversity, quirkiness, adventure,,, to make the most of what life offers you here


I don't think I will have a problem with any of those. I know I will probably have to work on my patience expecting that everything moves slow. I'm really simple and can be happy as long as I have a internet connection.


----------



## sandmac (Mar 3, 2014)

killerA said:


> I don't think I will have a problem with any of those. I know I will probably have to work on my patience expecting that everything moves slow. I'm really simple and can be happy as long as I have a internet connection.


Well I hope you are patient if your internet connection takes a long time to get switched on.....we waited over 5 weeks for our home internet connection with Etisalat and had to keep going around, and around, and around in circles with their complaint department before my husband went and camped on their front door step!


As for do's and don't's: 
You can break any rule of the road here, as long as you put your hazard lights on eg: drive backwards on a busy freeway because you missed your turn off; stop in the outside lane of a round about to chat on your mobile phone; stop suddenly on busy road, and hold up traffic to ask for directions; drive in heavy fog with both lights blinking so no-one behind you knows what the hell you are going to do next; going slow along the freeway while you chat on you mobile phone - all perfectly acceptable here as long as you have those hazard lights blinking.

Good Luck with the move!


----------



## killerA (Feb 10, 2014)

sandmac said:


> Well I hope you are patient if your internet connection takes a long time to get switched on.....we waited over 5 weeks for our home internet connection with Etisalat and had to keep going around, and around, and around in circles with their complaint department before my husband went and camped on their front door step!
> 
> As for do's and don't's:
> You can break any rule of the road here, as long as you put your hazard lights on eg: drive backwards on a busy freeway because you missed your turn off; stop in the outside lane of a round about to chat on your mobile phone; stop suddenly on busy road, and hold up traffic to ask for directions; drive in heavy fog with both lights blinking so no-one behind you knows what the hell you are going to do next; going slow along the freeway while you chat on you mobile phone - all perfectly acceptable here as long as you have those hazard lights blinking.
> ...


I don't have a problem hassling people until I get what I want but 5 weeks is a long time. 
Not even red hazard lights just regular yellow ones (cop)? I guess I better work on my road rage too I hate when drivers aren't considerate of people around them.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

killerA said:


> I don't have a problem hassling people until I get what I want but 5 weeks is a long time.
> Not even red hazard lights just regular yellow ones (cop)? I guess I better work on my road rage too I hate when drivers aren't considerate of people around them.


What kind of road rage would you do? Flipping the bird can land you in prison here...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

So you started off saying you're really simple and happy as long as you have an internet connection. We've now established that you see no problem in hassling people until you get what you want and that you suffer from a bit of road rage/anger/possibly Chris Brown type temperament.

Did you know that you've got to throw "simple and happy" out the window the minute you land in Dubai? Looks like you'll fit right in!


----------



## killerA (Feb 10, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> So you started off saying you're really simple and happy as long as you have an internet connection. We've now established that you see no problem in hassling people until you get what you want and that you suffer from a bit of road rage/anger/possibly Chris Brown type temperament.
> 
> Did you know that you've got to throw "simple and happy" out the window the minute you land in Dubai? Looks like you'll fit right in!


Whoa your twisting my words as if I'm a bad person for cursing people out in the confines of my own vehicle when they cut me off without a blinker or change 5 lanes at a time. Who would be OK with that? 
Secondly, I have never been in a fight in my entire life. Finally I just wanted to let you know that I have read several of your post in the past and I mostly agree with the things you say. (I'm sucking up so your not hard on me.) Good day Pam!


----------



## killerA (Feb 10, 2014)

QOFE said:


> What kind of road rage would you do? Flipping the bird can land you in prison here...


I read that the other day I find flipping the bird is a thing that old people do. I mostly curse people out in my car.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

killerA said:


> I read that the other day I find flipping the bird is a thing that old people do. I mostly curse people out in my car.


Cursing can land you in prison too. If somebody hears it and feels that you have insulted them, their family or God. The F word appears to be very offensive here. Even calling somebody stupid can be taken as an insult. 
I find myself cursing in languages not widely spoken here and avoid saying any bad words within hearing distance of people that might take offense. It's sometimes easier said than done. I've avoided prison so far...


----------



## killerA (Feb 10, 2014)

QOFE said:


> Cursing can land you in prison too. If somebody hears it and feels that you have insulted them, their family or God. The F word appears to be very offensive here. Even calling somebody stupid can be taken as an insult.
> I find myself cursing in languages not widely spoken here and avoid saying any bad words within hearing distance of people that might take offense. It's sometimes easier said than done. I've avoided prison so far...


Hopefully spanish is sufficient enough because that's all I got.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

arabianhorse said:


> Did you know that there is a pecking order among the expat community.
> 
> Australians
> Kiwis
> ...


I guess given that most people are in the Northern hemisphere, its normal to see an Australian looking at a list seeing it upside down.

We forgive you, its an easy mistake for an Australian to make


----------



## Safwanish (Jan 29, 2014)

In short, you can only breath in dubai and be safe.


----------



## killerA (Feb 10, 2014)

Safwanish said:


> In short, you can only breath in dubai and be safe.


Is it even safe to breath with all the sand?


----------



## Safwanish (Jan 29, 2014)

killerA said:


> Is it even safe to breath with all the sand?


:frown:


----------



## Milady (Mar 4, 2014)

Safwanish said:


> In short, you can only breath in dubai and be safe.


That is sad :Cry:


----------



## enteji (Mar 3, 2014)

Back to the subject. Don't bring your fish on the metro, leave it at home...










I still can't believe how specific they are about that


----------



## killerA (Feb 10, 2014)

enteji said:


> Back to the subject. Don't bring your fish on the metro, leave it at home...
> 
> I still can't believe how specific they are about that


Haha is that dead fish (because of the smell) or alive fish or both? I have learned If they have to say it that must mean someone was intelligent enough in the first place to do it.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's fish that you buy from the fish market. Not aquarium fish, etc.


----------



## killerA (Feb 10, 2014)

pamela0810 said:


> It's fish that you buy from the fish market. Not aquarium fish, etc.


I'm not a fish eater myself but I see how that could be a problem. My brother who loves fish won't cook it in his own house. He has a table set up in his back yard where he fries it.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Are you allowed to bring your kitten?


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh and dont become a sorry ass whinger!
When you find yourself having nothing good to say bout this place, just leave.
We have a saying in Oz. Australia. Gods country, love it or leave.
Same applies here.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Do's and Don't: Coming to the UAE? Just don't.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Don't bring Codeine into the country. Very very easy to do but bing caught can get you in real trouble.

I am sure half the holidaymakers planning to drink too much, automatically bring tablets with them which will result in them being in jail anyway. People simply don't realise the rule IMO.


----------



## killerA (Feb 10, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Don't bring Codeine into the country. Very very easy to do but bing caught can get you in real trouble.
> 
> I am sure half the holidaymakers planning to drink too much, automatically bring tablets with them which will result in them being in jail anyway. People simply don't realise the rule IMO.


Yeah I read something like that online I take Ambien and I think I saw that in the list of meds you can't bring. I guess it's no sleep for me


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

killerA said:


> Yeah I read something like that online I take Ambien and I think I saw that in the list of meds you can't bring. I guess it's no sleep for me


Some of the drugs that are banned to bring in can be obtained via doctor's prescription here, including codeine.
I have bought Ibuprofen 600 mg and migraine medicine over the counter. In northern Europe they are prescription only.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

QOFE said:


> Cursing can land you in prison too. If somebody hears it and feels that you have insulted them, their family or God. The F word appears to be very offensive here. Even calling somebody stupid can be taken as an insult.
> I find myself cursing in languages not widely spoken here and avoid saying any bad words within hearing distance of people that might take offense. It's sometimes easier said than done. I've avoided prison so far...


Commercial opportunity spotted!
Swearing in Finnish classes would be O for awesome
I'd buy that for a dollar:first:


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

wazza2222 said:


> Commercial opportunity spotted!
> Swearing in Finnish classes would be O for awesome
> I'd buy that for a dollar:first:


Not that great commercial opportunity if potential customers are only prepared to pay a dollar...


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

QOFE said:


> Not that great commercial opportunity if potential customers are only prepared to pay a dollar...


Totta


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

QOFE said:


> I have bought Ibuprofen 600 mg and migraine medicine over the counter. In northern Europe they are prescription only.


Ibuprofen doesn't have Codeine in it and at 600mg you can just take 3 x 200mg Uk tablets, so its not really a problem in most places in Europe.

On the migraine front, you can buy over the counter in the UK as well (migraleve and Immigran) - and here you can get Immigran which is the non-codeine version (approximately) of Migraleve.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Ibuprofen doesn't have Codeine in it and at 600mg you can just take 3 x 200mg Uk tablets, so its not really a problem in most places in Europe.
> 
> On the migraine front, you can buy over the counter in the UK as well (migraleve and Immigran) - and here you can get Immigran which is the non-codeine version (approximately) of Migraleve.


Yes I know Ibuprofen hasn't got Codeine. It's a good painkiller though and I rather pop one pill than three.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Ibuprofen doesn't have Codeine in it and at 600mg you can just take 3 x 200mg Uk tablets, so its not really a problem in most places in Europe.
> 
> On the migraine front, you can buy over the counter in the UK as well (migraleve and Immigran) - and here you can get Immigran which is the non-codeine version (approximately) of Migraleve.


Hi,
imigran does not have the same active ingredient as Migraleve
Imigran contains sumatriptan and should only be taken following detailed discussion with a pharmacist (as it is a pretty powerful drug and has quite a few warnings and contraindications).
Migraleve pink tablets contain paracetomol and two other active ingredients.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> imigran does not have the same active ingredient as Migraleve


Erm, the new version has Sumitriptan as the active ingedient as well according to my pet pharmacist ... but the older types don't, as its a pity because the old ones are highly effective for me without the Sumotriptan additive.



Stevesolar said:


> Imigran contains sumatriptan and should only be taken following detailed discussion with a pharmacist (as it is a pretty powerful drug and has quite a few warnings and contraindications).


In the UK, you fill out a small bit of paperwork, nod a few times at simple questions and you get it (and a little slip of paper to get repeats as often as you like). There are no detailed discussions with a pharmacist - they look at you, decide you are not the nefarious pill popping type and sign you off 

I have, but have never had to use the new Migraleve which has Sumotriptan in it - its sitting in the Uk in a packet awaiting use (or hopefully it will expire first). I wish they would take the Codeine out of it as we could use it here.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Erm, the new version has Sumitriptan as the active ingedient as well according to my pet pharmacist ... but the older types don't, as its a pity because the old ones are highly effective for me without the Sumotriptan additive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
Thanks for the update on Migraleve - did not know about the new Ultra that contains the Sumitriptan.
Since being in UAE - i have only had a few migraines and have luckily been able to control them with Nurofen express.
I used the Imigran recovery when it first came off prescription in the UK (my wife is a doctor so told me it was becoming available) and when it first came out you could just buy them without question. The next time i bought them it was as if i was trying to buy something very dodgy! - lots of stupid questions, a few good ones and then a special card for my wallet.
I then did some further research, spoke to my wife and made the decision to not use them anymore - due to some horrible risks!
Luckily, if i catch the symptoms in time ( thinking one thing and saying totally a different word being the most obvious early sign) Nurofen normally does the trick.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

wazza2222 said:


> Commercial opportunity spotted!
> Swearing in Finnish classes would be O for awesome
> I'd buy that for a dollar:first:


Me too! Perkele!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Luckily, if i catch the symptoms in time ( thinking one thing and saying totally a different word being the most obvious early sign) Nurofen normally does the trick.


Interesting Steve.

I usually get the aura and a heavy dose of painkillers can kill it off like you, but my real precursor is excessive salivation. I sometimes think I'm like a dog on a hot summer day as I find I can hardly put words together due to a mouth full of the stuff and then the realisation dawns ......

I still carry Imigran with me all the time but like you - for emergencies when there is nothing else available and the usual trciks downt work - fresh air, bright sunlight (strangely) or complete darkness.

Strangely the best stuiff I had in the UK is now no longer available from anywhere and it was called Syndol - it contains a painkiller and a muscle relaxant and was highly effective, suggesting my cause was muscle tension. Sadly its not even available even under prescription as there is/was a dispute over its patent and also it was being abused by a certain section of society. Oh, and its got Codeine in it.

What I wouldn't give for a cure - I didnt have my first one until in my 30's.


----------



## COD.221 (Mar 6, 2014)

:crazy:Somehow they banned the electronic cigarette


----------



## killerA (Feb 10, 2014)

COD.221 said:


> :crazy:Somehow they banned the electronic cigarette


Use inside building or all together? What about hookah pens?


----------



## Safwanish (Jan 29, 2014)

killerA said:


> Use inside building or all together? What about hookah pens?


it's considered those 'book laws'. not heavily enforced. i believe you can legally use e-cig. from what i heard, you can't sell them in the country and can't import them to country.


----------

